# Ultimate Boot CD



## HomunQlus (Apr 24, 2005)

If you have some serious problems with your PC, or you know somebody with a PC who has some trouble, then here's a cure for many problems.

It's the Ultimate Boot CD. A collection of many diagnostics, partition tools and much more. The CD is completely free, and hosted on SourceForge.

Get it at
http://ubcd.sourceforge.net

C ya


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice. Thanks!


----------

